# Probelms after make modules_install

## Ourumov

Hello. I changed my alsa drivers from being in the kernel to being a module using make menuconfig and then perfomed make && make modules_install. 

As it turns out I need to use my old kernel because of other constraints, but now my modules are all f'ed up. I am still using the original bzImage of the kernel so nothing has changed there, but the modules do not load at boot. It can't load vfat for starters and I have no network. 

The output of /var/log/kernel/current tells me stuff like: 

```

snd_mixer_oss: version magic "2.6.10 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3" should be "2.6.10 PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3"
```

for various modules. 

Umm... what other information can I give to help in troubleshooting my problem. I have to get this box back asap.

----------

## adaptr

You can't just revert back to the old kernel - the modules are always built specifically for the one you make at that time.

If it were an older version there would not be a problem, since their modules would not be overwritten, but here they are - and they don't match.

Hence, breakage.

Copy back your original config and rebuild again.

----------

## Ourumov

well i did do undo the changes I made for make menuconfig and redid make modules_install, but not  make && make modules_install.

The problem is that the new kernel that gets compiled won't even boot the machine, there is obviously something different with how it was built vs what make does on my machine.  

There are other machines around that I could use to copy the old kernel and  modules from. Would something like that work. They were all built from the same install cd with the same configuration.

----------

## adaptr

Dangerous regardless, unless you have implemented very strict build requirements for every one.

What you should do is copy over the config and rebuild.

Unless it is actually a problem with the toolchain - but the build wouldn't even complete successfully in that case.

----------

## Ourumov

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Dangerous regardless, unless you have implemented very strict build requirements for every one.
> 
> What you should do is copy over the config and rebuild.
> 
> Unless it is actually a problem with the toolchain - but the build wouldn't even complete successfully in that case.

 

My machine is a deployment machine for a product we sell with some develpment tools and X openbox installed for performing daily tasks. They kernel and modules should be exactly the same as what mine were prior to playing iwth mine. 

How can I find out which modules I have to copy over. It's worth a try at this point or else I'll be completely redoing my machine which will take several hours.

----------

## adaptr

Nonsense; like I have said twice now, copy a working .config file over and rebuild the kernel.

Takes less than 20 minutes.

----------

## i92guboj

You are mixing kernel and modules in a crazy manner. Make sure /boot is mounted and then do it the correct way:

```

make && make modules_install install

```

The last install will install the new kernel in place of the older. Boot now and make sure that you are running the right version with 'uname -r' (check the compilation date and hour). Unless you do that, we cant help you. Make sure also that grub/lilo configuration is pointing at the right kernel (the one that you are compiling right now) and not to any other version that may remain still in /boot.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not in installation problem.

----------

